

Normal Human iPad review - justin_hancock
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/04/06/normal_human_being_uses_the_ipad/

======
ZeroGravitas
I'm glad that everyone seems to think the iPad isn't a very good eBook reader
(though apparently a good eComic reader).

I was worried that it would be just good enough, and offer enough extra
features, to kill the dedicated ebook reader market. And I'm still waiting for
the cheap Kindle clones with OpenInkPot to drop in price and improve in
quality enough to actually purchase.

This comment from the OpenInkPot site is encouraging:

" _At the moment, the core OpenInkpot team is focused on writing firmware for
future (yet to be announced) devices. As you can judge, our previous work has
brought attention of E-ink manufacturers._ "

